# Gibt es auch sowas wie Gentoo stable?

## treibholz

Tach,

ich komme aus der Debian-Welt und bin auf den Clients zuhause komplett auf Gentoo umgestiegen, da es einfach flexibler ist und gerade auf schwächeren Rechnern schlanker sein kann als das fette Debian.

Ich würde nun gerne Gentoo auch auf dem Server einsetzen, da schrecken mich aber die täglichen Updates ab.  Gentoo ist ja eine der Distributionen, die die ganze Zeit im Wandel sind, also niemals stabil (nicht im Sinne von "absturzsicher", sondern im Sinne von "unverändert") ist.  Debian stable hat diesen (in meinen Augen) Vorteil, aber ist dafür leider nicht so flexibel (die kompilieren das immer anders als ich will! *grins*). Viele regen sich über das Alter von Debian stable auf, aber ich halte es für großartig 2-3 Jahre eine unveränderliche und gleichzeitig sichere Distribution zu haben. Gerade wenn man mal mehr als 10 Server hat .  Und wenn man einzelne Software aktueller haben will, kann man das ja von backports.org nehmen. Und genau DA wäre ein dicker Vorteil von gentoo, weil man da backports.org nicht brauchen würde, sondern einfach über package.mask gehen könnte. 

btw: nein, ich will nicht flamen, sondern ernsthaft anregen, falls es das was ich will noch nicht gibt.

Gruß

Treibholz

----------

## Empire

Na, du musst ja nicht updaten, wenn du nicht willst...

Updatest halt nur die Pakete, die du wirklich willst.

----------

## ralph

Also so ganz ist es zwar nicht, was du suchst, aber ein x86 (oder welche Architektur du verwendest) System, dass dann nur mit glsa-check gepflegt wird sollte dem schon ziemlich nahe kommen.

----------

## zinion

Genau, du entscheidest was du willst  :Wink: 

Wenn dein System sicher und stabil läuft kannst du es ja auch gerne 2-3Jahre verwenden ohne upzudaten. Aber da das Updaten so einfach ist, gewöhnste dich vielleicht doch dran, es öfter mal zu tun.

Aber täglich? Wer updatet denn hier täglich?

----------

## trashcity

bitte was ist glsa-check  hab ich noch nicht gelesen oder gehört

----------

## ralph

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> bitte was ist glsa-check  hab ich noch nicht gelesen oder gehört

 

Das tool checkt nach security updates und dated dann nur die nötigen Pakete ab. Das heißt, du musst nicht dein ganzes System updaten, sondern nur die unerläßlichen Dinge.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/glsa-integration.xml

----------

## treibholz

Das klingt interessant, aber da werden dann auch neue Versionen installiert und nicht nur security-patches eingespielt, oder?

----------

## toskala

im regelfall werden neue versionen installiert. ob nur ein -r2 auf -r3 oder von 2.1 auf 2.2... nix genaues weiss man da nicht.

----------

## hds

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> Das klingt interessant, aber da werden dann auch neue Versionen installiert und nicht nur security-patches eingespielt, oder?

 

also, du musst gentoolkit emergen, das beinhaltet das tool glsa-check.

ja, da es im portage idr keine patches gibt, wird somit eine neuere version eingespielt in welcher der fehler behoben ist. IMHO ist das aber bei allen distributionen der fall. du kannst ja eh schlecht das binary patchen  :Wink:  - somit muesstest du alo die aplication eh neu compilen.Last edited by hds on Wed Nov 24, 2004 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ralph

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> Das klingt interessant, aber da werden dann auch neue Versionen installiert und nicht nur security-patches eingespielt, oder?

 

Soweit ich weiß ja, deswegen ist es ja auch nicht ganz das, was du suchst. Zumindest wird aber dadurch das Installieren neuer Versionen auf ein Mindestmaß beschränkt.

IIRC gab es schon des öfteren Überlegungen, die in die Richtung gehen, eine stable Server Version von gentoo zu schaffen, aber soweit mir bekannt, ist daraus bisher nichts geworden. Du kannst zu dem Thema ja auch noch mal im Forum suchen, vielleicht irre ich mich ja. Aber auch wenn nicht, so wirst du wohl zumindest ein paar Erfahrungsberichte über gentoo auf dem Server finden, so dass du besser einschätzen kannst, ob es das ist, was du suchst.

----------

## hds

naja, solange man weitestgehend von ~x86 abstand haelt, ist das system eigentlich stable. zumindest ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen - obwohl ich auch einige pakete (in /etc/portage) ~x86 maskiert habe.

----------

## ralph

 *hds wrote:*   

> naja, solange man weitestgehend von ~x86 abstand haelt, ist das system eigentlich stable. zumindest ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen - obwohl ich auch einige pakete (in /etc/portage) ~x86 maskiert habe.

 

Vom Prinzip her gebe ich dir ja recht, nur frag mal toskala, da dated man ohne an was böses zu denken den server up und da gibt es dann eine neue USE Flag, ohne die die Sachen nicht mehr so funktionieren wie vorher und ups, der Mailserver will auf einmal nicht mehr.

Sowas ist halt eher doof.

----------

## toskala

hihihihi, ja  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

um was gehts denn da genau - welches neue useflag?

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, ich denke es wird dann die neue Version in der der Patch drinne ist installiert. Nen binärpatch kann es ja nicht geben, da du es ja selber mit deinen speziellen Einstellungen kompilieren musst.

----------

## Earthwings

Das "stable Gentoo" wird in GLEP 19 (englisch) behandelt. Siehe auch gmane.org für Diskussionen dazu.

----------

## treibholz

ahhhh, dankeschön  :Smile: 

----------

## trashcity

jetzt noch fragen zum thema gentoolkit was ist da alles drinn und was kann ich damit ales machen?

----------

## hds

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> jetzt noch fragen zum thema gentoolkit was ist da alles drinn und was kann ich damit ales machen?

 

emerge es doch, und schau in /usr/share/doc/gentoolkit. da stehts drin. wenns dir nicht zusagt, emerge -C gentoolkit und wech isses wieder  :Wink: 

```

dep-clean           - cleans out unwanted dependencies

emerge-rsync        - coloured output of changes in last rsync

emerge-webrsync     - rsync-over-http

equery                          - replacement for etcat and qpkg

epm                 - rpm-like query tool

etcat               - extracts auxillary information from portage

etc-update          - keeps your /etc up to date after package installs

pkg-clean           - cleans packages

pkg-size            - calculates size of an installed package

portage-statistics  - shows various statistics about the Portage Tree

qpkg                - convient package query tool

revdep-rebuild      - scans/fixes broken shared libs and binaries

useflag             - tool for handling use flag settings

```

//nachtrag: sehe grade, glsa-check taucht da garnicht auf. hatte ich mich vertan, und es gehoert garnicht zu gentoolkit? hmm..

----------

## Decker

 *hds wrote:*   

> um was gehts denn da genau - welches neue useflag?

 

Ich glaube es ist nicht ganz verständlich rübergekommen.

Ihm geht es darum, dass er bei einem Update von Xxxxx-3.7.1-r2 nicht in etwa ein Xxxxx-3.8.0-r0 erhält. Denn dieses könnte ja unter Umständen nicht nur Security-Patches enthalten, sondern auch neue/geänderte Features welche mit  neuen USE-Flags gesteuert werden, was dann zur Folge hat, dass andere Software nicht mit der neuen Software zusammenarbeitet, oder die Software selbst verhält sich einfach anders.

Und dabei wollte er ja nur ein Xxxxx-3.7.1-r3. Ein Sicherheits-Update für seine alte Version.

----------

## hds

 *Decker wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   um was gehts denn da genau - welches neue useflag? 
> 
> Ich glaube es ist nicht ganz verständlich rübergekommen.
> 
> 

 

drueck ich mich tatsaechlich so jerkmaessig aus? <g>

mir ging es um das problem, welches toskala hatte - dummerweise war kein link angegeben.

----------

## Decker

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> drueck ich mich tatsaechlich so jerkmaessig aus? <g>
> 
> 

 

Ups. Falsch gequotet. An deiner Ausdrucksweise gibt's nichts zu mäkeln.

Gemeint war ralph's 

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da gibt es dann eine neue USE Flag, ohne die die Sachen nicht mehr
> 
> 

 

welches ich etwas anders erläutert habe.

----------

## ralph

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *Decker wrote:*    *hds wrote:*   um was gehts denn da genau - welches neue useflag? 
> 
> Ich glaube es ist nicht ganz verständlich rübergekommen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sorry, ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, was es denn genau war, aber so wie toskala damals geflucht hat, weiß er es sicher noch ganz genau. Wenn er also das nächste mal ins Forum schaut, dann wird er und hoffentlich erleuchten.

----------

## hds

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, was es denn genau war

 

achso! ist schon laenger her?

ich frage deshalb, weil ich meinen router/server so "nach und nach" von der veralteten SuSE 7.3 auf gentoo umstelle (auf einer 2ten maschine). daher haette mich dieses problem ja auch treffen koennen - daher meine nachfrage.

an neuen useflags ist mir ansonsten (um beim thema zu bleiben) lediglich "glx" untergekommen, fuer xorg.

war aber wohl nur in r2 (unstable) und ist i r3 wieder verschwunden   :Shocked: 

----------

## spielc

Was vielleicht auch noch erwähnenswert ist, ist die hardened branch von gentoo...

----------

## hds

 *spielc wrote:*   

> Was vielleicht auch noch erwähnenswert ist, ist die hardened branch von gentoo...

 

uhm.. das ist aber dann doch eher fuer einen server interessant, und nicht fuer ein desktop client - oder?

----------

## spielc

Oh erm ups mein Fehler ich hab mir gedacht, dass er nicht weiss was er auf dem Server laufen lassen soll...  :Embarassed:  Kommt davon wenn man nicht genau liest  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

 *spielc wrote:*   

> Oh erm ups mein Fehler ich hab mir gedacht, dass er nicht weiss was er auf dem Server laufen lassen soll...  Kommt davon wenn man nicht genau liest 

 

Will er doch auch, oder nicht? Ich dachte darum gings die ganze Zeit.

----------

## hds

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *spielc wrote:*   Oh erm ups mein Fehler ich hab mir gedacht, dass er nicht weiss was er auf dem Server laufen lassen soll...  Kommt davon wenn man nicht genau liest  
> 
> Will er doch auch, oder nicht? Ich dachte darum gings die ganze Zeit.

 

hast recht, ich las nur "und bin auf den Clients zuhause komplett auf Gentoo umgestiegen". das hatte sich dann irgendwie in meinem brain verankert.

aber dennoch nett, das "spielc" sich entschuldigt hat   :Laughing: 

anstelle meines photos sollte ich als avatar vielleicht doch was anderes waehlen? schreckt dann die leute net mehr so ab   :Embarassed: 

----------

